# Vitalin



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Hi there, 

Just curious to know if anyone has had any experience of feeding Vitalin to their dog. Vitalin hold a Royal Warrant. 

The food retails at approximately £35 for a 15kg bag. Approximately £15 cheaper than Royal Canin, which Bobby currently eats. 

I have enclosed a brief overview of the contents of the food and a link for a more extensive overview. 

http://www.vitalinpetfood.co.uk/mal...inCompletePetFood/_Puppy 15/283513/Puppy Plus

_Puppy Junior Diet
Vitalin Puppy Plus is a nutritionally complete balanced puppy food in an easily digestible kibble and is suitable for puppies, juniors & small breeds and does not need any additional meat or supplements.

Prepared with 46% chicken

Hypo-allergenic & Wheat-Gluten Free - free from ingredients commonly known to cause allergic reactions in dogs.

Omega 6 & 3 promote healthy skin and coat.

Specially formulated for puppies, juniors and small breeds to provide the perfect balance of proteins and carbohydrates necessary 

Added prebiotic FOS to help promote a healthy gut and aid digestion

Antioxidant Vitamins A & E help to boost Immune System

Naturally Preserved - no added artificial colours, flavours or preservatives. Naturally preserved with rosemary extract

Vitamins & Minerals for a happy, healthy life.

Ingredients:
Chicken Meat Meal, Rice, Corn, Chicken Oil, Oats, Herring, Dried Brewers Yeasts, Whole Dried Egg, Sugarbeet Pulp, Whole Linseed, Fish Oils, Vitamins & Minerals.
Typical Analysis:
Crude Protein 32%, Crude Oils & Fats 20%, Crude Ash 8.5%, Crude Fibres 2%, Moisture 8%, Copper 18 mg/kg, Calcium 1.6%, Phosphorus 0.8%, Sodium 0.48%, Metabolic Energy 15.5 Mj/kg, Vitamin A -16,000 iu/kg, Vitamin D3 - 1,600 iu/kg, Vitamin E - 200 iu/kg.
_

Would appreciate any feedback. 

Have enclosed an up to date picture of the little man at 17 weeks too. 











Thanks in advance, 

Simon


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I had a Lab/springer raised on Vitalin (1983) onwards. It gave him really runny poo. But times change. The ingredients look ok I think.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi Simon .... I have no experience of this food but have previously fed my dogs Royal Canin, Orijen and raw, but now fed Barking Heads and I am extremely happy with it, my dogs thrive on it ... you can get samples from Barking Heads website if you wish to try this on your Bobby.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

There are lots of good dog foods on the market at all prices. Its just a case of finding one that suits your dog and your pocket. My two eat any from pets at home own brand wainwright, Argen grange, first choice, barking heads to Applause. They don't have any problems with any of them. I swap around to give them a variety I think it must get boring on the same dry food all the time.

He's looking very hansome in the photo. I think I met one of his siblings a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi,
sorry cannot help with the food you mentioned but mine were on Royal Canin and I'm just slowly swapping over to Barking heads so are on half & half until the Royal Canin has run out must say they seem to like the two mixed so I'm in two minds to keep them on half & half.


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

Thanks very much for your replies - I'lll put an update on about the food when we've given it a go. We've bought a sample bag for the time being and will see how we get on. 

Janee, who did you meet? Wehre are you based?


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

I'm in Thatcham, can't remember the name of the dog, it was on Kennet Heath.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Well Max is great on Natures diet, but even Burns Kibble is giving him runny poos, just a bit mixed in with Natures Diet. He was so hungry this morning he retched a bit before his breakfast. Apparently this is a spaniel trait. Yesterday he had just Natures Diet but he was looking for more all the time, so I just added a small handful of kibble to bulk it up a bit. I guess I won't be doing that again.


----------

